# Some more photos to share!



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Thought you guys would enjoy seeing some more photos maybe. Most of them are of my doe, Purdy. Who, if you've read my previous posts... I thought was pregnant. Well I was completely wrong :roll: :? :| 
But she has been back with her boyfriend, Pongo for about ten days now. So _*IF*_ she is pregnant she would be _about_ ten days I'm assuming. She has definitely gained some weight whether that is relevant to her pregnancy or not, I don't know. I've read they start to show around 15 days... So we'll see.
Anyhow, here are some photos. Maybe you professionals can tell... who knows!









^ This is where they've been sleeping and they've made a little nest out of tissues and paper towels.









^ This is their tank (minus the wheel)









^ Pongo hangin' out in the nest. He's usually the one to build the nest.









^ Purdy running on her wheel and Pongo sniffin' around :lol:









^ Pongo in one of the tubes.









^ My Purdy <3









^ It could just be the angle of the photo and the way she's positioned but she looks a little round here, doesn't she?









^ Another one of Purdy.









^ Too cute.









^ Being camera shy.









^ Just being cute.


















^ That's my girl!

Let me know what you guys think


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

oh, she's very cute indeed


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

tratallen said:


> oh, she's very cute indeed


Thank you


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

She's such a sweety with a cloud of whiskers!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

What a beautiful couple they make!! And photogenic too :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love her multi level house. And she has a neat looking coat; very fluffy and silky. So healthy looking!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------

